# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى العام > الأوســـــــــــــــــكــــــــــــــــــار >  خجل الرجل...أخلاق .ام ضعف شخصيه؟؟؟

## أميرة قوس النصر

الرجل الخجول... مهذب تربوياً أم مريض نفسياً ؟


لطالما ارتبط الخجل بالمرأة
وأصبح صفة نسائية بحتة لها
فماذا لو كانت صفة مرتبطة بالرجل أيضا ؟!فهل يتقبلها المجتمع والمحيطون به؟
وهل يعتبر خجل الرجل من سمات الأخلاق الرفيعة أم أنه اصبح عملة نادرة 



وهل هو فعلا مرض اجتماعي ونفسي يجب علاجه والتخلص منه ؟
وهل يكون الخجل معوقا أمام نجاح الرجل مهنيا واجتماعيا ام ماذا؟


في انتظار ارااااااائكم...

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> الرجل الخجول... مهذب تربوياً أم مريض نفسياً ؟
> 
> 
> لطالما ارتبط الخجل بالمرأة
> وأصبح صفة نسائية بحتة لها
> فماذا لو كانت صفة مرتبطة بالرجل أيضا ؟!فهل يتقبلها المجتمع والمحيطون به؟
> وهل يعتبر خجل الرجل من سمات الأخلاق الرفيعة أم أنه اصبح عملة نادرة 
> 
> 
> ...


الخجل علامه تدل على التربيه الصحيحه اذا ما تعدت حد معين وهنا تصبح مرض نفسي.

----------


## بدون تعليق

:Db465236ff:  
على اساس ان في رجل خجول :Db465236ff:  

بدي اكشفلكم حقيقتنا احنا الرجال

ما في ولا واحد منا خجول بس كلوا تظاهر بتظاهر :SnipeR (30):  

طبعا والسبب معروف :SnipeR (94):  
والا بتحبوا احكيلكم  :SnipeR (30):  

لكن نصيحتي لكل الصبايا ان اذا شفتو رجل خجول ديروا بالكم منو ههههه لانه بس بيتظاهر علشان يستميل قلوبكم الحنونه :Eh S(2):  

طبعا هالحكي كمان بنطبق على دموع الرجل يلي بعمل حاله متأثر كتير يؤبر قلبي انا ما اشطرنا في التمثيل

 :Db465236ff:  
بس لا تجيبو سيره :SnipeR (30):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> على اساس ان في رجل خجول 
> 
> بدي اكشفلكم حقيقتنا احنا الرجال
> 
> ما في ولا واحد منا خجول بس كلوا تظاهر بتظاهر 
> 
> طبعا والسبب معروف 
> والا بتحبوا احكيلكم  
> 
> ...



اسمحلي.. انا بعارضك

انا بنظري الخجل نوع من الاحترام للشخص المقابل يعني عكس الخجل الوقاحه و الوقاحه تدل على عد الاحترام و عدم الاحترام بعكس صورة التربيه.

----------


## saousana

الخجل حلو لحد مرحلة معينة يعني بما يسمى بالاحترام 
اما الخجل الزائد فهو غير مقبول بالنسبة الي 
لانه بيصير عبارة عن خلل في شخصية الشب 
مشكورة مها

----------


## آلجوري

الخجل إلي بيتمثل بصورة الحياء والعفة والتواضع فهذا أنا بحترمو جدا بالعكس بحترم الشخص كتتير إلي بيكون هيك 
متلا لما يكون بيحكي معك وعنيه بالأرض هذا بنظري تصرف راقي ....

الخجل الغير مرغوب فيه كدكتور وهو واقف بيعطي محاضرة بيكون بيتصبب عرقو وبتأتئ وبدو يغيب عن الوعي إلا إشوي 
هذا يندرج تحت خلل بالثقة بالنفس وإنعدام الشخصية ...
شكرا ميماااا  :Smile:

----------


## حلم حياتي

*ما اظن في رجال بوقتنا هاد بتمتعوا بصفة الخجل الزائد الي يمكن تكون نتيجة التربية المتزمته الزائدة والي يمكن يتحول مرض ممكن يعيق الرجل من التقدم بحياته ومواجهة الحياة بقوة وجرأة بس بعجبني الشخص الي بتمتع بخجل طبيعي الي بكون بحدود الاخلاق واحترام للشخص المقابل*

----------


## ayman

الخجل هو مرض نفسي بعكس الحياء من الصفات الحميدة 
والفخجل بينتج عن الخوف الداخلي من المجتمع وهذا بيعيق الأنسان كثير بحاته وبيمنعه من تحقيق مناصب بالمجتمع وحتى اهداف لأنو اي حلم بحاجة للأحد يساعدو واذا هو غير قادر على التفاعل مع المجتمع فسيبقى كما هو دون اي تطوير 
وعلاج الخجل هو الأختلاط والأنصهار  بالمجتمع اكثر

----------


## Shift

وانا مع ايمن 
الخجل صفه زميمه .. 
اما الحياء فهي صفه كريمه .. 
من منا لم يسمع قول رسول الله عندما دخل عليه عثمان بن عفان فقام واعتدل وقال " الا استحي من رجل تستحي منه الملائكه " رواه مسلم . 
هو عثمان بن عفان بن أبي العاص بن أميّة القرشي ، أحد العشرة المبشرين بالجنة وأحد الستة الذي جعل عمر الأمر شورى بينهم ، وأحد الخمسة الذين أسلموا على يد أبي بكر الصديق
بمقتله كانت الفتنه الاولي في الاسلام

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> على اساس ان في رجل خجول 
> 
> بدي اكشفلكم حقيقتنا احنا الرجال
> 
> ما في ولا واحد منا خجول بس كلوا تظاهر بتظاهر 
> 
> طبعا والسبب معروف 
> والا بتحبوا احكيلكم  
> 
> ...


اعذرني

كلام غير صحيح

انا بعرف ناس خجولين كثير

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> الخجل حلو لحد مرحلة معينة يعني بما يسمى بالاحترام 
> اما الخجل الزائد فهو غير مقبول بالنسبة الي 
> لانه بيصير عبارة عن خلل في شخصية الشب 
> مشكورة مها


كلامك صحيح 100%

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

بالتاكيد ان خجل الشاب دليل على حسن اخلاقه و على القيم و المبادئ التي يتمتع بها 
و في علاقه الشاب مع الفتاه الخجل مطلوب لانه دليل على احترامه لها و احترامه لحدوده معها 
و الوقاحه ليست دليل على الرجوله فالرجوله ادب و رقي و تهذيب بالتعامل و التصرف 
و من قال ان الرجل الخجول عمله نادره 
هنالك الكثير

----------


## N_tarawneh

إلى متى ستبقى المرأة هكذا مصدرا ً للقلق والحيرة بشأن هذه المسألة ... :Db465236ff:  

إن كان الرجل مقابلها خجول ، حتما ً لن يعجبها وسوف تنعته بصفات أنثوية إسوة ً بها ، وإن كان غير خجول وهي في قرار نفسها تريدة جريئا ً حتى إلى أبعد حدّ في بعض الأحيان ليظهر بالتالي بواسطة  تلك الجراءة كافة مكامن الأنوثة لديها ، أصبح وقحّ وما عنده خجل وملعون والدين ... :Db465236ff:  

بالفعل أشيء محيّر ... :Db465236ff:

----------


## ashrafwater

المطلوب من الرجل الحياء وليس الخجل

----------


## N_tarawneh

> بالتاكيد ان خجل الشاب دليل على حسن اخلاقه و على القيم و المبادئ التي يتمتع بها


أنا أتفق معك بشكل عام بأنه دليل على حسن أخلاق ، ولكن يا صديقي بالنسبة للمرأة قد يصبح خجل الرجل دليل على الضغف ، ولم يثبت لا علميا ً ولا تعامليا ً بأن المرأة ترغب بالرجل الخجول الفاطس ... :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> إلى متى ستبقى المرأة هكذا مصدرا ً للقلق والحيرة بشأن هذه المسألة ... 
> 
> إن كان الرجل مقابلها خجول ، حتما ً لن يعجبها وسوف تنعته بصفات أنثوية إسوة ً بها ، وإن كان غير خجول وهي في قرار نفسها تريدة جريئا ً حتى إلى أبعد حدّ في بعض الأحيان ليظهر بالتالي بواسطة  تلك الجراءة كافة مكامن الأنوثة لديها ، أصبح وقحّ وما عنده خجل وملعون والدين ... 
> 
> بالفعل أشيء محيّر ...



الموضوع مخجل من الزاويه التي بحثتها 
و لكن الشاب الذي يتعامل مع الفتاه ولا يقيم لها احتراما او وزنا لا يراعي شعورها لا يراعي سمعتها لا يحجم عن شيء لانه قد يكون ضارا بها_ و خاصه انها فتاه 
هل ممكن ان يكون هذا الشاب محبوب من قبل الفتاه ؟ بالطبع لا 
الحل في فطره الانسان التي تدعوه للخجل

----------


## N_tarawneh

> المطلوب من الرجل الحياء وليس الخجل


أشرف أجا يكحلها عورّ عينها ... :Db465236ff:  

يا رجل مهو الحياء بالنسبة للرجل في درجة متخلفة جدا ً بالنسبة للخجل   ، لو خليتها على الخجل أفضل يا أشرف ... :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> أنا أتفق معك بشكل عام بأنه دليل على حسن أخلاق ، ولكن يا صديقي بالنسبة للمرأة قد يصبح خجل الرجل دليل على الضغف ، ولم يثبت لا علميا ً ولا تعامليا ً بأن المرأة ترغب بالرجل الخجول الفاطس ...


و هل القوه التي تدعون تكون ان يدخل الشاب على حياه الفتاه و يقيمها راسا على عقب دون ان يعطي بالا لسمعه الفتاه التي سيتركها خرابا من بعده

----------


## N_tarawneh

> الموضوع مخجل من الزاويه التي بحثتها 
> و لكن الشاب الذي يتعامل مع الفتاه ولا يقيم لها احتراما او وزنا لا يراعي شعورها لا يراعي سمعتها لا يحجم عن شيء لانه قد يكون ضارا بها_ و خاصه انها فتاه 
> هل ممكن ان يكون هذا الشاب محبوب من قبل الفتاه ؟ بالطبع لا 
> الحل في فطره الانسان التي تدعوه للخجل


أنا داري عنك يا محمد ...!!!

يا جماعة ، دعونا من المثاليات المفقودة والتي لم ولن نشاهدها إلا بين طيات الكتب والأساطير ...!!!

حياء الرجل وخجلة بالنسبة للمرأة قاتل ...!!!

اعلم بأنه سيأتي الآن عدد من الأخوات العضوات لدينا في المنتدى ويحكن انه كلامي غلط و60 غلط ، بس أنا ساعتها ما رح أقتنع بوجهات نظرهن ، لانه الوضع العام يحتم علينا أن نكون مثاليين بمناقشة مثل هيك أمور ، خاصة ً ونحنُ متعطشين للبحث بكل ما هو مثالي ...!!!

----------


## N_tarawneh

> و هل القوه التي تدعون تكون ان يدخل الشاب على حياه الفتاه و يقيمها راسا على عقب دون ان يعطي بالا لسمعه الفتاه التي سيتركها خرابا من بعده


يا محمد ، نحن بصدد نقاش مسألة الحياء والخجل بالنسبة للرجل بمواجهة المرأة لنتوصل بالتالي إلى نتيجة محتومه لنقاشنا ، لا تذهب بعيدا ً أرجوك ، شو دخل السمعة بالموضوع ...!!!؟؟؟

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> أنا داري عنك يا محمد ...!!!
> 
> يا جماعة ، دعونا من المثاليات المفقودة والتي لم ولن نشاهدها إلا بين طيات الكتب والأساطير ...!!!
> 
> حياء الرجل وخجلة بالنسبة للمرأة قاتل ...!!!
> 
> اعلم بأنه سيأتي الآن عدد من الأخوات العضوات لدينا في المنتدى ويحكن انه كلامي غلط و60 غلط ، بس أنا ساعتها ما رح أقتنع بوجهات نظرهن ، لانه الوضع العام يحتم علينا أن نكون مثاليين بمناقشة مثل هيك أمور ، خاصة ً ونحنُ متعطشين للبحث بكل ما هو مثالي ...!!!


انا لا اتكلم عن مثاليات ورب هذا الاذان الذي اسمعه الان 
انا اتكلم عن واقع 
اذا كنت ترى ان هذه المثاليات فقدت فهذه مشكلتك 
لانها باقيه ما بقيت الرجوله و الانوثه و الحب الحقيقي 
صدقني ...

----------


## ashrafwater

> أشرف أجا يكحلها عورّ عينها ... 
> 
> يا رجل مهو الحياء بالنسبة للرجل في درجة متخلفة جدا ً بالنسبة للخجل   ، لو خليتها على الخجل أفضل يا أشرف ...


الم تسمع بحياء عثمان بن عفان وكان اشد حياءا.وأشهر خلائق عثمان رضي الله عنه وأحلاها تلك الصفة النبيلة التي زينه الله بها، وهي خليقة الحياء، فكان رضي الله عنه شديد الحياء

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> يا محمد ، نحن بصدد نقاش مسألة الحياء والخجل بالنسبة للرجل بمواجهة المرأة لنتوصل بالتالي إلى نتيجة محتومه لنقاشنا ، لا تذهب بعيدا ً أرجوك ، شو دخل السمعة بالموضوع ...!!!؟؟؟


كيف شو دخل السمعه يا سيد نادر 
ان للخجل دوافع كثيره منها الخوف على سمعه الفتاه 
انه صلب الخجل يا نادر

----------


## N_tarawneh

> انا لا اتكلم عن مثاليات ورب هذا الاذان الذي اسمعه الان 
> انا اتكلم عن واقع 
> اذا كنت ترى ان هذه المثاليات فقدت فهذه مشكلتك 
> لانها باقيه ما بقيت الرجوله و الانوثه و الحب الحقيقي 
> صدقني ...


يا أخي ارجوك أفهمني ...

كل ما أريده هو أن نتحدث بشأن هذا الموضوع بواقعيه بعيدا ً عن المثاليات ، وليس الإنتقاص من رأيك لا سمح الله ، يعني بالمختصر المفيد أريد أن نعطي الموضوع حقه تماشيا ً مع الواقع وخاصة ً واقع المرأة ونظرتها للرجل الخجول ...!!! :SnipeR (62):  

بعدين يا حموده مش ملاحظ انه ما بناقش بالموضوع إلاَّ الشباب ، علما ً بأن وجهة نظر المرأة في هذا الموضوع هي الأساس والملّزمة لنا كرجال ... :SnipeR (62):

----------


## N_tarawneh

> الم تسمع بحياء عثمان بن عفان وكان اشد حياءا.وأشهر خلائق عثمان رضي الله عنه وأحلاها تلك الصفة النبيلة التي زينه الله بها، وهي خليقة الحياء، فكان رضي الله عنه شديد الحياء


الله يسامحك يا أشرف ...

يا رجل اخذتنا إلى 1400 سنة إلى الوراء ، زمن عثمان رضي الله عنه زمن آخر يختلف عن زمننا ...!!!

خلينا في زمنا فقط ...؟؟؟

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> يا أخي ارجوك أفهمني ...
> 
> كل ما أريده هو أن نتحدث بشأن هذا الموضوع بواقعيه بعيدا ً عن المثاليات ، وليس الإنتقاص من رأيك لا سمح الله ، يعني بالمختصر المفيد أريد أن نعطي الموضوع حقه تماشيا ً مع الواقع وخاصة ً واقع المرأة ونظرتها للرجل الخجول ...!!! 
> 
> بعدين يا حموده مش ملاحظ انه ما بناقش بالموضوع إلاَّ الشباب ، علما ً بأن وجهة نظر المرأة في هذا الموضوع هي الأساس والملّزمة لنا كرجال ...


شكلني عصبت شوي صح ؟ 
اعذرني مش ماكل من الصبح 
على كل حال هذا رايي 
لكن لننتظر صبايا المنتدى لنرى على ماذا سيرسي القول

----------


## N_tarawneh

> كيف شو دخل السمعه يا سيد نادر 
> ان للخجل دوافع كثيره منها الخوف على سمعه الفتاه 
> انه صلب الخجل يا نادر


بصراحة بطلت أفهم عليك يا محمد ...!!!

يا أخي صلب الموضوع على ما أعتقد ((خجل الرجل...أخلاق .ام ضعف شخصيه؟؟؟ )) ليش روحت بعيييييييييييييييييييد ...!!!؟؟؟

----------


## N_tarawneh

> شكلني عصبت شوي صح ؟ 
> اعذرني مش ماكل من الصبح 
> على كل حال هذا رايي 
> لكن لننتظر صبايا المنتدى لنرى على ماذا سيرسي القول


ما رح يرسي على أشيء ...!!! :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> بصراحة بطلت أفهم عليك يا محمد ...!!!
> 
> يا أخي صلب الموضوع على ما أعتقد ((خجل الرجل...أخلاق .ام ضعف شخصيه؟؟؟ )) ليش روحت بعيييييييييييييييييييد ...!!!؟؟؟


انا ما بروح لبعيد 
انا اللي ما بعرف انته كيف نظرتك للموضوع 
اقلك انته اذا بدك تعمل علاقه مع شب بتخجل منه ؟ لا 
ليش لانه الشب بختلف عن الفتاه فالفتاه لديها مقومات في عالمها قد تصاب باذى اذا لم تراعها 
انا بدي اسكت هسا و اوقف النقاش لحتى انشوف صبايا المنتدى 
لا اترد الله يخليك لانه رح ارجع ارد عليك  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> أشرف أجا يكحلها عورّ عينها ... 
> 
> يا رجل مهو الحياء بالنسبة للرجل في درجة متخلفة جدا ً بالنسبة للخجل   ، لو خليتها على الخجل أفضل يا أشرف ...


حبيبي شكلك فاهم كلمة الحياء غلط!!

الحياء من اول صفات المؤمن!!

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> الله يسامحك يا أشرف ...
> 
> يا رجل اخذتنا إلى 1400 سنة إلى الوراء ، زمن عثمان رضي الله عنه زمن آخر يختلف عن زمننا ...!!!
> 
> خلينا في زمنا فقط ...؟؟؟


هنا معقل الخطأ!!

اذا كلامك صحيح الإسلام كان قبل 1400 سنه ليش حضرتك متبعه؟؟؟؟


اذا احنا ما اقتدينا فيهم ليش احنا مسلمين؟

----------


## ashrafwater

> الله يسامحك يا أشرف ...
> 
> يا رجل اخذتنا إلى 1400 سنة إلى الوراء ، زمن عثمان رضي الله عنه زمن آخر يختلف عن زمننا ...!!!
> 
> خلينا في زمنا فقط ...؟؟؟


والله يا نادر في احلي واجمل من زمانهم 
الان اختفي منا الحياء والخجل . وهذا الزمن الذي تتحدث عنه هو تراثنا وتراث اجدادنا .انظر ما حل بنا  لعدم اقتدائنا بمن قبلنا باخلاقهم وحيائهم 
بس المصيبة انك ابعيد عن الموضوع وتحتاج الي اعادة التاريخ في ذهنك 
مع احترامي لرايك
تحياتي

----------


## N_tarawneh

> حبيبي شكلك فاهم كلمة الحياء غلط!!
> 
> الحياء من اول صفات المؤمن!!


وأنا معك  ... :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> هنا معقل الخطأ!!
> 
> اذا كلامك صحيح الإسلام كان قبل 1400 سنه ليش حضرتك متبعه؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> اذا احنا ما اقتدينا فيهم ليش احنا مسلمين؟


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم 

هاظا الشيء الي بخلينا نحسب حساب للنقاش معكوا ، عالسريع وانكوا حاطين الدين بوز مدفع ...!!!

يا رجل أشرف تحدث عن حياء عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه ، وهاي اعتقد صفة شخصية فيه رضي الله عنه ، هل من الضروري أن يصبح كل الرجال من بعد سيدنا عثمان بنفس درجة الحياء التي كان يتمتع بها ...!!!؟؟؟
يا عمي اعتبرونا بوذيين وخلينا نتناقش في هالمساءلة ، خاصة ً وانها مسألة يبدو بأنها إجتماعية ، مش كل شوي تحطوا الدين في مقدمات ونهاية كل سطر ...!!! :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> والله يا نادر في احلي واجمل من زمانهم 
> الان اختفي منا الحياء والخجل . وهذا الزمن الذي تتحدث عنه هو تراثنا وتراث اجدادنا .انظر ما حل بنا  لعدم اقتدائنا بمن قبلنا باخلاقهم وحيائهم 
> بس المصيبة انك ابعيد عن الموضوع وتحتاج الي اعادة التاريخ في ذهنك 
> مع احترامي لرايك
> تحياتي


شو يا أشرف ، بشوفك قفزت من الدين وروحت بعيد  للتاريخ ...!!! :SnipeR (62):  

إذا كانت المساءلة وفقا ً لتقديرك ترتبط  بالتاريخ والتراث والعادات والتقاليد ، مع تحفظنا على الدين ، فالمفردات الثلاثة السابقة الذكر قابلة للتبدل ياصديقي ، ولا بد لي أن أكرر ما تحدثت به وهو أن زمن ما قبل 1400 عام يختلف  كليا ً عن الزمان الذي نعيش من حيث العادة والقيم والتقاليد ، ولندع الدين جانبا ً بشأن هذه المساءلة ولو على أقل تقدير ...!!!

----------


## N_tarawneh

ملاحظة هامة جدا ً :- الموضوع عبارة عن تساؤل يدخل ضمن نطاق علم الإجتماع وعلم النفس وليس ضمن الدين ...!!!




> الرجل الخجول... مهذب تربوياً أم مريض نفسياً ؟
> 
> 
> لطالما ارتبط الخجل بالمرأة
> وأصبح صفة نسائية بحتة لها
> فماذا لو كانت صفة مرتبطة بالرجل أيضا ؟!فهل يتقبلها المجتمع والمحيطون به؟
> وهل يعتبر خجل الرجل من سمات الأخلاق الرفيعة أم أنه اصبح عملة نادرة 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## ashrafwater

> شو يا أشرف ، بشوفك قفزت من الدين وروحت بعيد  للتاريخ ...!!! 
> 
> إذا كانت المساءلة وفقا ً لتقديرك ترتبط  بالتاريخ والتراث والعادات والتقاليد ، مع تحفظنا على الدين ، فالمفردات الثلاثة السابقة الذكر قابلة للتبدل ياصديقي ، ولا بد لي أن أكرر ما تحدثت به وهو أن زمن ما قبل 1400 عام يختلف  كليا ً عن الزمان الذي نعيش من حيث العادة والقيم والتقاليد ، ولندع الدين جانبا ً بشأن هذه المساءلة ولو على أقل تقدير ...!!!


ليش يا نادر يمعلوماتك الثقافية الا تعلم ان التراث من الثقافة وهو ثابت لا يتغير  اما العادات والتقاليد ليس لها اي ارتباط بالتراث . واعتقد انك درست متطلب الثقافة الاسلامبة وهي من متطلبات الجامعة والا انسيت

----------


## N_tarawneh

> ليش يا نادر يمعلوماتك الثقافية الا تعلم ان التراث من الثقافة وهو ثابت لا يتغير  اما العادات والتقاليد ليس لها اي ارتباط بالتراث . واعتقد انك درست متطلب الثقافة الاسلامبة وهي من متطلبات الجامعة والا انسيت


يا أخي أنا ما بنكر هالشيء ...!!!

ولماذا أنتم هكذا تقولونني ما لم أقله ...!!!؟؟؟

يا أخي ما اختلفنا التاريخ والثقافة والعادات والتقاليد ، كلها مكونات أساسية لموروث بشري كبير لأمة معينة وفي زمن معين ، ولكن ما نحنُ بصدده هو النقاش في مسألة بعيده كل البعد عن ما اخذتمونا إليه ...!!!

دعونا نُرّجع  النقاش في الموضوع إلى النقطة التي حرفتموها عنه إنْ أردتم ذلك ...؟؟؟

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

يا جماعه مغلبين حالكو ليش؟؟

بكل بساطه الخجل علامه و دليل على التربيه وما حدا بنكر هاذ الشي لانه الي مربا في بيت اهله مزبوط استحاله يكون وقح.

و بشكل واضح, الخجل عباره عن احترام للشخص المقابل ومش ضعف لانه الضعيف الي ما بخجل لانه وقح وناقصه تربيه اذن نقص التربيه دليل على ضعف وما حدا بقدر ينكر انه الضعف هو نقص!!


الان, لو حكمنا بنت بين شخصين(رجلين) واحد ما شاء الله عليه لسانه ما فات لحلقه وبحكي طالع نازل وما بهمه مدى حساسية الموضوع, و شخص ثاني بقدر الشخص الي عم بحكي معه وعامله قيمه عن طريق خجله و احترامه وبحكي بكل لطف حتى ما يقع في الخطأ و يكون وقح.


مين الافضل و لمين بترتاح البنت اكثر؟؟

----------


## Shift

> للحياء فضائل عديدة ، دلت سنة نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم عليها ، فمن ذلك : 
> أنه خيرٌ كلُّه ، فعن عمران بن حصين رضي الله عنه قال : قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ((الحياء لا يأتي إلا بخير )) ((أخرجاه في الصحيحين ))
> وقال : ((الحياء كله خير )) ((صحيح مسلم ))
> وهو من الأخلاق التي يحبها الله ، قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( إنَّ الله حيي سِتِّير يحب الستر والحياء )) ((سنن أبي داود والنسائي )).
> والحياء من الإيمان ، وكلما ازداد منه صاحبه ازداد إيمانه ، فعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ((الإيمان بضع وسبعون شعبة ، أفضلها قول لا إله إلا الله ، وأدناها إماطة الأذى عن الطريق ، والحياء شعبة من الإيمان)) ((أخرجاه في الصحيحين )). وعن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما : أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مرَّ على رجل من الأنصار وهو يعظ أخاه في الحياء فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ((دعه فإن الحياء من الإيمان)) ((أخرجاه في الصحيحين))
> وهو خلق الإسلام ؛ لقول سيِّد الأنام عليه الصلاة والسلام : (( إنَّ لكل دين خلقاً ، وخلق الإسلام الحياء )) ((موطأ مالك ، وسنن ابن ماجه ))
> والحياء يحمل على الاستقامة على الطاعة ، وعلى ترك المعصية ونبذ طريقها ، وهل أدل على ذلك من قول نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم : ((إن مما أدرك الناس من كلام النبوة الأولى إذا لم تستح فافعل ما شئت)) ((صحيح البخاري ))
> وإنَّ من أعظم فضائله أنه يفضي بأصحابه إلى جنة عرضها السماوات والأرض ، فعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ((الحياء من الإيمان والإيمان في الجنة ، والبذاء من الجفاء والجفاء في النار)) ((الترمذي)) 
> والبذاء ضد الحياء ، فهو جرأة في فُحشٍ ، والجفاء ضد البر


منقوووول ..  :Smile:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

*والله يا محمد فاهم ودليل ذلك اني بأول رد الي جاوبت على الموضوع بجملة

بس انا استنكرت من نادر لأنه بفصل الحياة عن الدين وهذا ما تسعى له العلمانيه

واذا ما فاهمين هالنقطه بفضل نتناقش بموضوع منفصل*

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

يا اخوان بس ملاحظة:

يجب علينا جميعا ان نتمتع *بالحياء* لأن مسلمين

ولكن *ليس* من الواجب علينا جميعا التمتع *بالخجل* لأنه صفه تتباين من شخص لآخر

وسلام

----------


## Shift

حلقه بعنوان .. الحياء .. من بييييييييييييييييييييييرنامج فضفضه ايمانيه .. قناه الناس الفضائيه .. الحلقه للشيخ محمد حسان 
 لحفظ الحلقه

----------


## Shift

> *والله يا محمد فاهم ودليل ذلك اني بأول رد الي جاوبت على الموضوع بجملة
> 
> بس انا استنكرت من نادر لأنه بفصل الحياة عن الدين وهذا ما تسعى له العلمانيه
> 
> واذا ما فاهمين هالنقطه بفضل نتناقش بموضوع منفصل*


لا تعليق .. لاني قلت كلام يشبه لك قبل كدا .. وكان عليا هجوم 
وبسببه خرجت من السايت .. 
ولو ينفع يعني يكون النقاش حول فصل الامور الدينيه عن الحياه .. في موضوع منفصل يكون احسن 
لان الموضوع دا تقريبا اتقفل والناس فاهمه دالوقتي ان الحياء جزء اساسي من ديننا .. ولابد ان كل مسلم يتحلي بيه .. 
ولو فيه حد معارض ... ممكن يتفتح موضوع منفصل ...

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> لا تعليق .. لاني قلت كلام يشبه لك قبل كدا .. وكان عليا هجوم 
> وبسببه خرجت من السايت .. 
> ولو ينفع يعني يكون النقاش حول فصل الامور الدينيه عن الحياه .. في موضوع منفصل يكون احسن 
> لان الموضوع دا تقريبا اتقفل والناس فاهمه دالوقتي ان الحياء جزء اساسي من ديننا .. ولابد ان كل مسلم يتحلي بيه .. 
> ولو فيه حد معارض ... ممكن يتفتح موضوع منفصل ...


يا جماعه انتو ليش خايفين 
جميعنا مسلمون و جمعينا مؤمنين بصحه تعاليم الاسلام في توجيه الحياه الاجماعيه 
هنالك علم بحد ذاته اسمه علم الاجتماع 
ناقشوا الموضوع اجتماعيا ولا ضير

----------


## Shift

> يا جماعه انتو ليش خايفين 
> جميعنا مسلمون و جمعينا مؤمنين بصحه تعاليم الاسلام في توجيه الحياه الاجماعيه 
> هنالك علم بحد ذاته اسمه علم الاجتماع 
> ناقشوا الموضوع اجتماعيا ولا ضير


سيدي الفاضل انا لا اخشي الا الله .. 
وبالفعل احنا مسلمين ومؤمنين بالتعاليم الاسلاميه .. لكن انت عارف ان ساعات وجهات النظر بتختلف .. 
وبتخرج الا حد العلمانيه والتفكير العلماني وفي الحين دا .. بيكون الهجوم شديد جدا .
وانا مش عاوز اوصل للمرحله دي

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> يا جماعه انتو ليش خايفين 
> جميعنا مسلمون و جمعينا مؤمنين بصحه تعاليم الاسلام في توجيه الحياه الاجماعيه 
> هنالك علم بحد ذاته اسمه علم الاجتماع 
> ناقشوا الموضوع اجتماعيا ولا ضير


وانا بوافقك تماما

بس نادر بحكي انه الحياة منفصله عن الدين!! وهذا الإشي الي دمر المسيحيه والي بحاولوا العلمانيه انهم يقنعوا المسلمين فيه عشان يتدمر الإسلام!!

----------


## Shift

> وانا بوافقك تماما
> 
> بس نادر بحكي انه الحياة منفصله عن الدين!! وهذا الإشي الي دمر المسيحيه والي بحاولوا العلمانيه انهم يقنعوا المسلمين فيه عشان يتدمر الإسلام!!


وانا معاك تماما

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

بلا وجع راس... خلص كل واحد حر بحاله.. بده يكون خجول(محترم)حر
واذا بده يكون عكس هيك(بنظري وقح) كماان حر

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> وانا بوافقك تماما
> 
> بس نادر بحكي انه الحياة منفصله عن الدين!! وهذا الإشي الي دمر المسيحيه والي بحاولوا العلمانيه انهم يقنعوا المسلمين فيه عشان يتدمر الإسلام!!


ما اتوقع انه نادر صرح بعباره ان الدين منفصله عن الحياه 
و اذا قال هيك فنحن اكيد نخالفه الراي 
الدين هو المنظم الوحيد لكل تفاصيل حياه المسلم 

نادر قصده خلينا انكون مثل شباب قاعدين منقصدر ساعه هالمسا و مندردش عن هالحياه و التغيرت اللي صارت فيها و انه الرجل الخجول بفكروه الناس ضعيف و من هالحكي .....

----------


## نسرين أحمد

> سيدي الفاضل انا لا اخشي الا الله .. 
> وبالفعل احنا مسلمين ومؤمنين بالتعاليم الاسلاميه .. لكن انت عارف ان ساعات وجهات النظر بتختلف .. 
> وبتخرج الا حد العلمانيه والتفكير العلماني وفي الحين دا .. بيكون الهجوم شديد جدا .
> وانا مش عاوز اوصل للمرحله دي


انا مع انه النقاش يكون مفتوح للجميع وما نحصره في الدين فقط في اعضاء في الموقع مو مسلمين وحتى المسلمين لكل واحد رائيه وهوه حر فيه بالنهايه ليش يالي بحكو باسم الدين ما بدهم يسمعو الا صوتهم لكل واحد فينا صوته والموضوع عن خجل الرجل ..اخلاق ام ضعف شخصيه انتو باختصار حولتوه لموضوع ديني ..دين كل واحد فينا موجود معه في حياته وفكره وقراراته لكن مو كل ما حد حكى عن شي ما عجبكم بتتهموه بالعلمانيه ..

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> انا مع انه النقاش يكون مفتوح للجميع وما نحصره في الدين فقط في اعضاء في الموقع مو مسلمين وحتى المسلمين لكل واحد رائيه وهوه حر فيه بالنهايه ليش يالي بحكو باسم الدين ما بدهم يسمعو الا صوتهم لكل واحد فينا صوته والموضوع عن خجل الرجل ..اخلاق ام ضعف شخصيه انتو باختصار حولتوه لموضوع ديني ..دين كل واحد فينا موجود معه في حياته وفكره وقراراته لكن مو كل ما حد حكى عن شي ما عجبكم بتتهموه بالعلمانيه ..


جميل يا نسرين 
طيب اعطينا رأيك بالموضوع

----------


## معاذ القرعان

بالنسبة الي اكيد الخجل اكيد من الاخلاق

----------


## ashrafwater

> انا مع انه النقاش يكون مفتوح للجميع وما نحصره في الدين فقط في اعضاء في الموقع مو مسلمين وحتى المسلمين لكل واحد رائيه وهوه حر فيه بالنهايه ليش يالي بحكو باسم الدين ما بدهم يسمعو الا صوتهم لكل واحد فينا صوته والموضوع عن خجل الرجل ..اخلاق ام ضعف شخصيه انتو باختصار حولتوه لموضوع ديني ..دين كل واحد فينا موجود معه في حياته وفكره وقراراته لكن مو كل ما حد حكى عن شي ما عجبكم بتتهموه بالعلمانيه ..


ليش يا نسرين هل نحن بغنا عن الدين حتي الامور الحياتية والاقتصادية والاجتماعية والسياسية لا غنا عنها عن الدين . لان الدين هو الاساس . اما النقاش عن الخجل والحياء فلا باس من ان نعرف راي الدين بذلك لان الدين الاسلامي لم يترك شيئا الا وضحه. 

ونحن لا نتهم اي احدا بالعلمانية . وبعدين افحمينا برايك الصائب في هذا الموضوع لعل الاستفادة تعم الجميع يا ست نسرين

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

مرحبا مش عارف ليش كل موضوع بنحط للنقاش بقلب طوشة يا جماعة الخير لما حطيت الموضوع انا يعرف راي الدين ومش عاجز عن راي علماء النفس لاعرفه انا بدي رايكم الشخصي انتوا .

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> انا مع انه النقاش يكون مفتوح للجميع وما نحصره في الدين فقط في اعضاء في الموقع مو مسلمين وحتى المسلمين لكل واحد رائيه وهوه حر فيه بالنهايه ليش يالي بحكو باسم الدين ما بدهم يسمعو الا صوتهم لكل واحد فينا صوته والموضوع عن خجل الرجل ..اخلاق ام ضعف شخصيه انتو باختصار حولتوه لموضوع ديني ..دين كل واحد فينا موجود معه في حياته وفكره وقراراته لكن مو كل ما حد حكى عن شي ما عجبكم بتتهموه بالعلمانيه ..


*كلام صحيح 100 % احنا هيك ما بنتقبل آراء الغير عشان هيك احنا حاليا وراء كل الامم نحبو كاطفل الوضيع

لكن بصراحة بصراحة بصراحة فاجئني الاخ أشرف بالكلام الرائع اللي عقب فيه على هالحكي من النادر ان ترى اشخاص يتحدثون من منطلق ديني او باسم الدين من النادر ان يكون كلامهم مقنع ومتماشي مع تعاليم ديننا الحنيف دون تعصب

مشكووووووووور أشرف والله يزيدك علم وايمان *  :Smile:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> ما اتوقع انه نادر صرح بعباره ان الدين منفصله عن الحياه 
> و اذا قال هيك فنحن اكيد نخالفه الراي 
> الدين هو المنظم الوحيد لكل تفاصيل حياه المسلم 
> 
> نادر قصده خلينا انكون مثل شباب قاعدين منقصدر ساعه هالمسا و مندردش عن هالحياه و التغيرت اللي صارت فيها و انه الرجل الخجول بفكروه الناس ضعيف و من هالحكي .....


هو ما صرح بس انا هيك لاحظت من كلامه وان شاء الله اكون غلطان

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> انا مع انه النقاش يكون مفتوح للجميع وما نحصره في الدين فقط في اعضاء في الموقع مو مسلمين وحتى المسلمين لكل واحد رائيه وهوه حر فيه بالنهايه ليش يالي بحكو باسم الدين ما بدهم يسمعو الا صوتهم لكل واحد فينا صوته والموضوع عن خجل الرجل ..اخلاق ام ضعف شخصيه انتو باختصار حولتوه لموضوع ديني ..دين كل واحد فينا موجود معه في حياته وفكره وقراراته لكن مو كل ما حد حكى عن شي ما عجبكم بتتهموه بالعلمانيه ..


اعذريني اختي قبل ما تردي اقرأي جميع الردود وافهميها!!

لآنك مش فاهمه اشي!!

مين اتهم مين؟؟

ومين منع الآخر يبدي رأيه؟؟

ومين قال انه الموضوع لازم يمشب بالدين ولا بنزعل؟؟

ونقطة أخيره
كل حياتنا مرتبطة بالدين

فالإسلام دين ومنهاج حياة

مره أخرى افهمي القصة قبل ما تردي

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> مرحبا مش عارف ليش كل موضوع بنحط للنقاش بقلب طوشة يا جماعة الخير لما حطيت الموضوع انا يعرف راي الدين ومش عاجز عن راي علماء النفس لاعرفه انا بدي رايكم الشخصي انتوا .


طول عمرك عاقله

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

يا اخوان لا تفهموا خطأ

المقصود من كلامي وكلام الأخ اشرف والأخ شفت!

ان الحياء من صفات جميع المسلمين

وهو ما يسمى الخجل من وقتنا الحاضر

ومعروف ان الدين يطالب بذلك لأنه من الأخلاق

والأخت مها حبت تعرف كل منا رأيه الشخصي بهذه الصفة

فقط!!

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

شكلي بكتب سنسكريتي اطلعتوا عن الوضوع ليش 
رح افتح موضوع عن العلمانية وهناك اكتبوا الي بدكوا اياه هون الموضوع غير انا بحكي بدي رايكوا انتوا وين الي مش مفهوم بكلامي

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> يا اخوان لا تفهموا خطأ
> 
> المقصود من كلامي وكلام الأخ اشرف والأخ شفت!
> 
> ان الحياء من صفات جميع المسلمين
> 
> وهو ما يسمى الخجل من وقتنا الحاضر
> 
> ومعروف ان الدين يطالب بذلك لأنه من الأخلاق
> ...


 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  
اخيرا حد فهم الي بحكيه رايكم   الشخصي بس

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> شكلي بكتب سنسكريتي اطلعتوا عن الوضوع ليش 
> رح افتح موضوع عن العلمانية وهناك اكتبوا الي بدكوا اياه هون الموضوع غير انا بحكي بدي رايكوا انتوا وين الي مش مفهوم بكلامي


لا يا اختي انا رح اكتب الموضوع انتظري

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

كل النقاش على السؤال التالي

http://www.al79n.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4093

----------


## معاذ ملحم

يا شباب الخجل شي طبيعي وموجود عند الشباب والصبايا 
والخجل والاحترام افضل من الوقاحة وعدم الاحترام 
يعني لما تخجل من شخص هاد بيعني انه الشخص كذاب... لا طبعا 
ومع احترامي الك يا عمار قسايمة لما تحكي عن حد لا تعمم لانه اصابعك مو مثل بعض صح ولا لا اذا لا تعمم رجاءً

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> يا شباب الخجل شي طبيعي وموجود عند الشباب والصبايا 
> والخجل والاحترام افضل من الوقاحة وعدم الاحترام 
> يعني لما تخجل من شخص هاد بيعني انه الشخص كذاب... لا طبعا 
> ومع احترامي الك يا عمار قسايمة لما تحكي عن حد لا تعمم لانه اصابعك مو مثل بعض صح ولا لا اذا لا تعمم رجاءً


اهلا فيك عضو جديد....

اخي اعمل اقتباس للحكيي الي عممت فيه... لاني مش شافيه

----------


## Memo

الموضوع عبارة عن  """"  الأخلاق """"

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Smile:

----------


## زهرة النرجس

الخجل عمروا ما كان عيب لاكن يجب أن يكون بحدود 
*أي مش دايما جالس مع نفسة بحجة انو خجلان هذا الموقف بنظري ضعف شخصية 
وليس خجل*

----------


## M7MD

:Smile: 

حلو

----------


## زهره التوليب

اخلاق بلاشك....

----------


## M7MD

> اخلاق بلاشك....


أخلاق

بس ضمن حدود أكيد 

و حسب الموقف

----------


## الاء

خجل الرجل 

على حسب شخيصته بقدر احكم عليه يا اما اخلاق او ضعف شخصيه

----------


## المستحيل المنتظر

إذا كان خجل الرجل في بعده عن الشبهات سواء في قول رديء أو في تصرف سيء فيكون خجله مفضل وجيد إلى حد ما .

----------


## المستحيل المنتظر

إذا كان خجل الرجل في بعده عن الشبهات سواء كان في كلمة رديئة أو تصرف سيء فيكون خجله أفضل بكثير

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (52):

----------


## mylife079

مؤدب تربوياً

----------


## زهرة النرجس

عندما يكون الرجل خجولا فهذا لا يعيبة ولكن لا يكون خجولا إلى درجة تنعدم بها شخصيتة ففي هذة الحالة يكون ضعفا

----------


## ghazi qasaimeh

> على اساس ان في رجل خجول 
> 
> بدي اكشفلكم حقيقتنا احنا الرجال
> 
> ما في ولا واحد منا خجول بس كلوا تظاهر بتظاهر 
> 
> طبعا والسبب معروف 
> والا بتحبوا احكيلكم  
> 
> ...


سواااااااااااالفك

----------


## ghazi qasaimeh

> عندما يكون الرجل خجولا فهذا لا يعيبة ولكن لا يكون خجولا إلى درجة تنعدم بها شخصيتة ففي هذة الحالة يكون ضعفا


عفيه     نفس رأيي

----------


## آرستقرآطي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

ارى ان المرض النفسي الذي تتحدثين عنه اختاه هو الخجل بحد ذاته ..

ان الله خلق القوامة للرجل حتى يبدأ بالمبادرة والخجل يمنع الرجل من أخذ المبادرة دائما بالامور ..

اي ان الخجل ليس نوعا من الاخلاق لدى الرجل بالعكس بل هو نوعا من الضعف في شخصية الرجل هذا من جهة اما الجهة الاخرى فالاخلاق لدى الرجل ليست هي الخجل نفسه والخجل ليس تعبيرا عن اخلاق الرجل بالعكس فإن الخجل ينقص من رجولة الرجل  الفرق بين الرجل والمرأة من ناحية الخجل ان المرأة حيائها يعطي لشخصيتها نوعا من الرونق والجمال ..

أما للرجل فه يجعل من شخصيتة شخصيه مهزوزه تفتقر للمبادرة وهذا عكس فطرة الرجل الذي خلقه الله عليها وهذا يجعله ايضا  ليس أهلا للقوامة على الرجل ان يكون جريئا  وبعض الجرأة لدى الرجل هي اخلاق بحد ذاتها فمساعدة الآخرين ومساعدة الطرف الآخر لا تحتاج للخجل فالخجل لدى الرجل ان وجد فهو عبارة عن مرض نفسي يجب علاجه ...

تحياتي لك اختاه ولموضوعك الجميل

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

برأيي الخجل  عند الرجل سببه ضعف بالشخصية............بس في شي اسمه الحياء .......والحياء شعبة من شعب الايمان......ولازم يكون عند الجميع رجال و نساء.....بس الخجل عند الانثى لازم يكون موجود وبكون دليل ع التربية الحسنة.......
شكرا ع الموضوع  :Icon31:

----------


## رموش حزينه

اكييييييييييد الشب بنظري لازم يكون جريء بس مو لحد الوقاحه بس مو كمان خجووول لدرجة ضعف الشخصيه اكيييييييد الشب الجريء غيرررر بس ضمن الحدود

----------


## nawayseh

*الرجل النبيل من السمات الرفيعه فيه الخجل المحدود....

حلو كتير يكون عندو خجل ..

وخير البشريه حبيبي المصطفى اللهم صلي وسلم عليه

كان أشد حياءاً من العذراء في خدرها..

يسلمووو دياتك اختي دايماً مبدعه
تقبلي مروري..

مع احترامي*

----------


## احمد العزايزة

> اكييييييييييد الشب بنظري لازم يكون جريء بس مو لحد الوقاحه بس مو كمان خجووول لدرجة ضعف الشخصيه اكيييييييد الشب الجريء غيرررر بس ضمن الحدود


كلام صحيح 100% برافو رموش حزينه

----------


## آلجوري

> *الرجل النبيل من السمات الرفيعه فيه الخجل المحدود....*
> 
> *حلو كتير يكون عندو خجل ..*
> 
> *وخير البشريه حبيبي المصطفى اللهم صلي وسلم عليه*
> 
> *كان أشد حياءاً من العذراء في خدرها..*
> 
> *يسلمووو دياتك اختي دايماً مبدعه*
> ...


عليه الصلاة وسلام ... كلامك صحيح  :Smile:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
خجل الرجل .. من ارقى سمات الأخلاق الرفيعة ..


تنوعت الآراء بين الناس حول خجل الرجل .. وللأسف سادت طباع رجال باب الحارة على شبابنا فأخذوا منها حمل الخنجر وتركوا (رمي نظراتهم الى الأرض عند مخاطبة فتاة في الحارة)!!


خجل الرجل .. صفة قلما يتقبلها الناس ظاننين انها تتعارض والرجولة .. لكن في رأيي انا .. الرجولة: ان ترمق الناس بتواضع ونظرات خجولة ....!


ولا ننسى دائما ان خير الأمور اوسطها .. ابعد الله عنا التطرف في الصفات وإياكم  :Smile: 



مشكورة مها على الموضوع .. يستحق الإثارة من جديد ..  :Icon30: 
[/align]

----------


## تحية عسكريه

والله يا جماعه حيرتوني هو مرض نفسي والا من باب الاخلاق والتربيه 

مش عارف بس هو مش ضعف شخصيه بس لما يكون زيادة عن اللزوم بكون هبل أو يكون وقاحة مش جرأة طبعا .

----------


## samso0oma

مممممممممممممم


والله انا اتزكرت غنية اليسا وبيستحي

لووووول

----------


## بيلسان

خجل ورجال!! اعزوروني الكلمتين مو حلوين جنب بعض!!
لانو مو حلو الرجل اللي بيستحي  :SnipeR (10): 
حلو الرجل المؤدب بس الخجل خلو للبنات 
الرجل حلو يكوون جرئ "بأدب" مو خجول

----------


## rand yanal

> خجل ورجال!! اعزوروني الكلمتين مو حلوين جنب بعض!!
> لانو مو حلو الرجل اللي بيستحي 
> حلو الرجل المؤدب بس الخجل خلو للبنات 
> الرجل حلو يكوون جرئ "بأدب" مو خجول


لااااااااااااا هيك اليوم إنتي بتحكي عني .. ههههههههههههه ..رأي من رأيك  :Smile:

----------


## بيلسان

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة rand yanal
					

لااااااااااااا هيك اليوم إنتي بتحكي عني .. ههههههههههههه ..رأي من رأيك 


القلوووب عند بعضها عزيزتي*

----------

